# Milan ai cinesi: Berlusconi sarà presidente onorario. Tutte le news.



## admin (12 Maggio 2016)

Nuovo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano sul Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, è iniziata la due diligence tra il Milan ed i cinesi rappresentati da Sal Galatioto. Si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 giugno. La trattativa può saltare solo se Silvio Berlusconi deciderà di non vendere in quanto non pienamente convinto dall'offerta e dalla cordata cinese. 

Ma quale sarà il futuro di Silvio Berlusconi? Se i cinesi acquisteranno il Milan (prima il 70% poi il resto in un paio d'anni) Il numero uno rossonero resterà nei panni di presidente onorario. 

Per quanto riguarda il management futuro, invece, regna l'incertezza. Il mercato del Milan, comunque, è completamente bloccato per tutto il periodo dell'esclusiva.

Altra novità importante riguardante il prezzo che i cinesi pagheranno per avere il 100% Milan: 500 milioni di euro (più 240 milioni di euro di debiti). In totale, dunque, 740 milioni per il 100% della società rossonera. 


La cordata cinese, inoltre, dovrebbe essere composta da sei gruppi tra i quali Evergrande e, probabilmente, anche Robin Li con la sua Baidu.

Si continua da qui -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cina-i-commenti-del-giorno-dopo-tutte-le-notizie-vt36635.html


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2016)

up


----------



## Andrea1985 (12 Maggio 2016)

Per me la cifra è congrua ma nn credo lo sia per silvio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2016)

Ah, 740 milioni compresi di debiti. Povera Fininvest.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Maggio 2016)

Spero sia tutto vero.

Robin Li + Evergrande...mamma mia


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Maggio 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> Per me la cifra è congrua ma nn credo lo sia per silvio



Ormai ha dato l'esclusiva Fininvest, cioè ha accettato l'offerta migliore per la maggioranza del Milan. Solo 500 mln, per questo, o vende ora oppure fra 1/2 anni 300 saranno pure troppi (e i debiti saranno superiori ai 240).


----------



## Aron (12 Maggio 2016)

La cifra è congrua.

Rispetto all'anno scorso:

-il club si è ulteriormente svalutato
-è svanito il progetto stadio (che su e giù si aggirava sui 300 milioni).


Evergrande+Jack Ma+Robin Li+almeno altri tre colossi.
Ne farebbero il club più forte del mondo. Sarebbero capaci di ingaggiare Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo assieme. 
Solo Silvio può essere così folle da mandare in malora un affare del genere. 
Gli farebbero perfino il favore di restare presidente onorario per almeno due anni, il tempo di vincere il campionato la prossima stagione e la Champions nel 2018 (e l'anno scorso si parlava anche di presidenza onoraria a vita).


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano sul Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, è iniziata la due diligence tra il Milan ed i cinesi rappresentati da Sal Galatioto. Si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 giugno. La trattativa può saltare solo se Silvio Berlusconi deciderà di non vendere in quanto non pienamente convinto dall'offerta e dalla cordata cinese.
> 
> Ma quale sarà il futuro di Silvio Berlusconi? Se i cinesi acquisteranno il Milan (prima il 70% poi il resto in un paio d'anni) Il numero uno rossonero resterà nei panni di presidente onorario.
> 
> ...



Accetterà i cinesi lo lasceranno "capo" anche dopo aver preso il 100%... cosi potrà andare in giro a sollevare coppe ed essere sempre davanti alla tv poi spaccerà i trionfi per suoi.

Più di cosi onestamente..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> Per me la cifra è congrua ma nn credo lo sia per silvio


Hanno già pattuito, non è che la cifra è venuta fuori adesso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano sul Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, è iniziata la due diligence tra il Milan ed i cinesi rappresentati da Sal Galatioto. Si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 giugno. La trattativa può saltare solo se Silvio Berlusconi deciderà di non vendere in quanto non pienamente convinto dall'offerta e dalla cordata cinese.
> 
> Ma quale sarà il futuro di Silvio Berlusconi? Se i cinesi acquisteranno il Milan (prima il 70% poi il resto in un paio d'anni) Il numero uno rossonero resterà nei panni di presidente onorario.
> 
> ...



Era scontato putroppo, ma ovviamente conterà poco per non dire niente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> Per me la cifra è congrua ma nn credo lo sia per silvio



Nel promemoria d'intesa avallato da Silvio erano contenute queste cifre. Quindi evidentemente sta bene pure a lui.


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano sul Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, è iniziata la due diligence tra il Milan ed i cinesi rappresentati da Sal Galatioto. Si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 giugno. La trattativa può saltare solo se Silvio Berlusconi deciderà di non vendere in quanto non pienamente convinto dall'offerta e dalla cordata cinese.
> 
> Ma quale sarà il futuro di Silvio Berlusconi? Se i cinesi acquisteranno il Milan (prima il 70% poi il resto in un paio d'anni) Il numero uno rossonero resterà nei panni di presidente onorario.
> 
> ...



Questa blatta proprio non vuole mollare, a costo di restare a fare la bella figurina per cercare di prendersi i meriti altrui. Mi fa pena.


----------



## Devil (12 Maggio 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> Per me la cifra è congrua ma nn credo lo sia per silvio



Non troverà mai un offerta migliore di questa. La società è piena di debiti, non abbiamo uno stadio di proprietà e la squadra è semplicemente imbarazzante. Può anche rifiutare ma credo gli abbiano spiegato che da qui in poi il prezzo non potrà far altro che scendere ogni anno che passa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Maggio 2016)

Con la cultura dei cinesi lasceranno sicuramente senza alcun problema presidente onorario il buon Silvio..
A maggior ragione essendo molti i gruppi investitori e non avendo quindi una figura unica di riferimento. 

L importante che non abbia potere decisionale.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con la cultura dei cinesi lasceranno sicuramente senza alcun problema presidente onorario il buon Silvio..
> A maggior ragione essendo molti i gruppi investitori e non avendo quindi una figura unica di riferimento.
> 
> L importante che non abbia potere decisionale.



Ce lo vedo proprio Berlusconi che non apre il becco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con la cultura dei cinesi lasceranno sicuramente senza alcun problema presidente onorario il buon Silvio..
> A maggior ragione essendo molti i gruppi investitori e non avendo quindi una figura unica di riferimento.
> 
> L importante che non abbia potere decisionale.


Che potere decisionale dovrebbe avere... starà lì e fingerà di avere i meriti di eventuali successi iniziali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2016)

Sulla cifra hanno già dato l'assenso, l'asta è finita. Su quel versante non ci sono più problemi.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano sul Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, è iniziata la due diligence tra il Milan ed i cinesi rappresentati da Sal Galatioto. Si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 giugno. La trattativa può saltare solo se Silvio Berlusconi deciderà di non vendere in quanto non pienamente convinto dall'offerta e dalla cordata cinese.
> 
> Ma quale sarà il futuro di Silvio Berlusconi? Se i cinesi acquisteranno il Milan (prima il 70% poi il resto in un paio d'anni) Il numero uno rossonero resterà nei panni di presidente onorario.
> 
> ...


Molto contento...non ci resta che aspettare questo fatidico mese.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano sul Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, è iniziata la due diligence tra il Milan ed i cinesi rappresentati da Sal Galatioto. Si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 giugno. La trattativa può saltare solo se Silvio Berlusconi deciderà di non vendere in quanto non pienamente convinto dall'offerta e dalla cordata cinese.
> 
> Ma quale sarà il futuro di Silvio Berlusconi? Se i cinesi acquisteranno il Milan (prima il 70% poi il resto in un paio d'anni) Il numero uno rossonero resterà nei panni di presidente onorario.
> 
> ...



Beh rimanere Presidente onorario non è mica poca roba.


----------



## Il Genio (12 Maggio 2016)

Qualcuno aveva parlato di 500mln, ma le fonti non erano affidabili


----------



## ignaxio (12 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con la cultura dei cinesi lasceranno sicuramente senza alcun problema presidente onorario il buon Silvio..
> A maggior ragione essendo molti i gruppi investitori e non avendo quindi una figura unica di riferimento.
> 
> L importante che non abbia potere decisionale.


Siamo sicuri?
I cinesi prenderanno il Milan per esportare il calcio da loro e mostrarsi vincenti agli occhi dell'Europa. 

Se il vincente è Berlusconi va tutto a farsi benedire


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Maggio 2016)

Tra tutte le notizie che ho letto fino ad ora ci sono due correnti....
1. 740 più debiti. Quindi circa 1 miliardo 
2. 740 compresi I debiti.

Basta che vada bene a Silvio...


----------



## medjai (12 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Con la cultura dei cinesi lasceranno sicuramente senza alcun problema presidente onorario il buon Silvio..
> A maggior ragione essendo molti i gruppi investitori e non avendo quindi una figura unica di riferimento.
> 
> L importante che non abbia potere decisionale.



Potere decisionale avrà i due primi anni. Non dimenticare che se tutto va bene, si vende il 70% a 6 gruppi. Berlusconi avrà il 30% di potere decisionale. Ovviamente non conta niente ma una parte del club ancora sarà sua.


----------



## Casnop (12 Maggio 2016)

Andrea1985 ha scritto:


> Per me la cifra è congrua ma nn credo lo sia per silvio



Il prezzo è accettato, Andrea, sennò figurati se si sedeva Marina...


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Maggio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Potere decisionale avrà i due primi anni. Non dimenticare che se tutto va bene, si vende il 70% a 6 gruppi. Berlusconi avrà il 30% di potere decisionale. Ovviamente non conta niente ma una parte del club ancora sarà sua.



Col 30% non decidi nulla, e nemmeno credo possa influenzare qualche decisione


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

Baidu


----------



## Black (12 Maggio 2016)

Bene il prezzo, che mi sembra più congruo rispetto ad altre notizie che si erano lette nei giorni scorsi (ovvero 700+debiti). Penso che lasciare il nano presidente onorario sia una scelta anche per contentare il vecchietto, così potrà vantarsi liberamente dei successi futuri(speriamo).
Unica cosa che non mi piace è quel "si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 Giugno". Se Campopiano già dubita che si possa chiudere entro il 15 Giugno vuol dire che si deve temere una proroga, il che significa allungare l'attesa per noi tifosi e avere meno tempo per il mercato...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri?
> I cinesi prenderanno il Milan per esportare il calcio da loro e mostrarsi vincenti agli occhi dell'Europa.
> 
> Se il vincente è Berlusconi va tutto a farsi *******.



Potrebbe essere....
Ma per me i cinesi non si abbassano a queste cose.
Sicuramente per convincere il Silvio a vendere gli lasceranno questo incarico... 
Poi diciamolo pure chiaramente.... vuoi che il mondo non sappia chi mette i soldi????


----------



## Casnop (12 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano sul Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, è iniziata la due diligence tra il Milan ed i cinesi rappresentati da Sal Galatioto. Si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 giugno. La trattativa può saltare solo se Silvio Berlusconi deciderà di non vendere in quanto non pienamente convinto dall'offerta e dalla cordata cinese.
> 
> Ma quale sarà il futuro di Silvio Berlusconi? Se i cinesi acquisteranno il Milan (prima il 70% poi il resto in un paio d'anni) Il numero uno rossonero resterà nei panni di presidente onorario.
> 
> ...


Come previsto, tutta quella patetica pantomima da funerale irlandese inscenata da Berlusconi qualche giorno fa aveva lo scopo di negoziare una bella skyroom sul nuovo Milan. I vecchi hanno le passioni dei bambini ed i bambini vogliono il loro giocattolo. Galatioto, che ha fatto i soldi negli States, ma ha la matura consapevolezza degli uomini di chi è nato a Castellammare del Golfo, ha capito l'antifona, ed ha abbozzato. Ha fatto bene, ma dovrà stare attento, Silvio è più italiano degli italiani stessi, e la coabitazione è già di per sé una rogna istituzionale in Francia, figurati a livello personale (e politico, in Italia tutto è politica) in Italia. Prepariamoci ad una bella e sana "Casa Milanello": sarà una barba, sarà una noia, ma intanto speriamo che si vinca, va.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2016)

Qualora rimanesse come presidente onorario qualcuno però filtri le sue esternazioni tecnico tattiche e gli neghi l'accesso a milanello. Gli si conceda solo il discorso di chiusura di fine anno come per il presidente della repubblica.
Il prezzo mi sembra più che congruo. Basti pensare che thohir per l'inter ha pagato 75 mln e, come da accordo con moratti, avrebbe dovuto ripianare i debiti che ammontavano a circa 200 mln. Non solo non li ha risanati ma ora ammontano a 400. Tecnicamente l'inter è stata valutata 275 milioni a parte una piccola quota che è rimasta a moratti. Non vorrei dire un' inesattezza ma mi pare i fatti siano andati cosi .


----------



## Crox93 (12 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nuovo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano sul Milan ai cinesi. Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista del Corriere dello Sport, è iniziata la due diligence tra il Milan ed i cinesi rappresentati da Sal Galatioto. Si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 giugno. La trattativa può saltare solo se Silvio Berlusconi deciderà di non vendere in quanto non pienamente convinto dall'offerta e dalla cordata cinese.
> 
> Ma quale sarà il futuro di Silvio Berlusconi? Se i cinesi acquisteranno il Milan (prima il 70% poi il resto in un paio d'anni) Il numero uno rossonero resterà nei panni di presidente onorario.
> 
> ...



Benissimo così. Se Berlusconi ci tiene tanto che rimanga presidente onorario, importante che non abbia potere decisionale e che non debba metterci soldi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qualora rimanesse come presidente onorario qualcuno però filtri le sue esternazioni tecnico tattiche e gli neghi l'accesso a milanello. Gli si conceda solo il discorso di chiusura di fine anno come per il presidente della repubblica.
> Il prezzo mi sembra più che congruo. Basti pensare che thohir per l'inter ha pagato 75 mln e, come da accordo con moratti, avrebbe dovuto ripianare i debiti che ammontavano a circa 200 mln. Non solo non li ha risanati ma ora ammontano a 400. Tecnicamente l'inter è stata valutata 275 milioni a parte una piccola quota che è rimasta a moratti. Non vorrei dire un' inesattezza ma mi pare i fatti siano andati cosi .



Ma guarda onestamente può fregare men che meno il suo parere .. nel senso .. 

quando sei presidente ONORARIO cioè non conti nulla puoi anche ricevere gli insulti dall allenatore del milan che tanto non possono farti nulla .

Il parere del B presidente onorario è come il parere di un giornalista .. non conta nulla perchè non decide nulla .


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> Bene il prezzo, che mi sembra più congruo rispetto ad altre notizie che si erano lette nei giorni scorsi (ovvero 700+debiti). Penso che lasciare il nano presidente onorario sia una scelta anche per contentare il vecchietto, così potrà vantarsi liberamente dei successi futuri(speriamo).
> Unica cosa che non mi piace è quel "si andrà avanti almeno fino al 15 Giugno". Se Campopiano già dubita che si possa chiudere entro il 15 Giugno vuol dire che si deve temere una proroga, il che significa allungare l'attesa per noi tifosi e avere meno tempo per il mercato...



Io invece quell '' almeno'' lo interpreto che si possa chiudere anche prima l'esclusiva...
I leggendari Warriors sono stati venduti a *450 mil. $ più 200 mil.$ di debiti *con accordo finale siglato il 1 luglio,cifra simile alla nostra e in cui le date di inizio trattative coincidono con le nostre.Da ciò si potrebbe dedurre che i loro tempi di lavoro siano questi e che l'esclusiva possa chiudersi per i primi di giugno e il closing avvenga per luglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda onestamente può fregare men che meno il suo parere .. nel senso ..
> 
> quando sei presidente ONORARIO cioè non conti nulla puoi anche ricevere gli insulti dall allenatore del milan che tanto non possono farti nulla .
> 
> Il parere del B presidente onorario è come il parere di un giornalista .. non conta nulla perchè non decide nulla .



Si hai pienamente ragione ma sarebbe pur sempre una valvola impazzita in un marchingegno che mi auguro possa funzionare alla grandissima. Francamente sono parecchio stufo dei suoi deliri. Destabilizza l'ambiente. Anche quando si arma di buona volontà e di buoni sentimenti, come ad esempio nelle sue visite a milanello e coi suoi 'hip hip ' e 'atttaccare', si ridicolizza e mi fa vergognare all'inverosimile. Che sia messo in naftalina o mummificato.


----------



## malos (12 Maggio 2016)

Il presidente onorario può andar bene tanto è un incarico di pura facciata. Con i 500 verdoni fininvest annulla il salasso di benedetto.


----------



## diavolo (12 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda onestamente può fregare men che meno il suo parere .. nel senso ..
> 
> quando sei presidente ONORARIO cioè non conti nulla puoi anche ricevere gli insulti dall allenatore del milan che tanto non possono farti nulla .
> 
> Il parere del B presidente onorario è come il parere di un giornalista .. non conta nulla perchè non decide nulla .


Quando Mazzarri ha risposto male a Moratti è stato defenestrato.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2016)

vi dico la verità:il presidente onorario io l'ho sempre dato per scontato che avrebbero fatto berlusconi...ma non per 2 anni ma a vita....perche ho sempre pensato che avrebbe messo quello come paletto invalicabile per la cessione....

e sinceramente mi sa che sta cercando di strappare anche il suo nome al nuovo eventuale stadio......

"buonasera signori e signore ci colleghiamo allo Stadio Silvio Berlusconi per assistere alla semifinale di ritorno di questa champions 2020/2021 tra milan e bayern monaco....."


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi dico la verità:il presidente onorario io l'ho sempre dato per scontato che avrebbero fatto berlusconi...ma non per 2 anni ma a vita....perche ho sempre pensato che avrebbe messo quello come paletto invalicabile per la cessione....
> 
> e sinceramente* mi sa che sta cercando di strappare anche il suo nome al nuovo eventuale stadio*......
> 
> "buonasera signori e signore ci colleghiamo allo Stadio Silvio Berlusconi per assistere alla semifinale di ritorno di questa champions 2020/2021 tra milan e bayern monaco....."



Il nome viene sempre dato postumo


----------



## galianivatene (12 Maggio 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri?
> I cinesi prenderanno il Milan per esportare il calcio da loro e mostrarsi vincenti agli occhi dell'Europa.
> 
> Se il vincente è Berlusconi va tutto a farsi benedire


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con Maschio Alfa, il progetto calcio in Cina del resto e' teso a sviluppare questa industria in oriente. 
Non ci dimentichiamo che il calcio, con tutto il suo indotto, rappresenta la nostra terza industria. 
In Cina, in base ai dettami del tredicesimo piano quinquennale, tutti i programmi tesi a favorire la transizione dell'economia dall'attuale impostazione quale "fabbrica del mondo" ad una economia trainata dai servizi e dalle produzioni ad alto valore aggiunto e' supportato dal governo centrale.
Il calcio, ma ovviamente non solo, contribuisce a questo processo a lunga gittata. Ed il Milan sarebbe la punta di diamante di questo programma di sviluppo calcistico: con l'acquisizione del Milan i cinesi non vogliono apparire all'esterno (non solo, non principalmente), ma vogliono importare know-how.
Quindi Silvio Presidente onorario non solo e' possibile ma anche tutto sommato una concessione da poco.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2016)

*Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa. 
Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*


----------



## Devil (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa.
> Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*



E di chi era l'offerta più alta e senza debiti?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa.
> Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*



Puoi spiegare la seconda offerta? era lo stesso gruppo?


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa.
> Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*



Finchè non vedo ufficialità non ci credo alle "sensazioni".


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> E di chi era l'offerta più alta e senza debiti?





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Puoi spiegare la seconda offerta? era lo stesso gruppo?



TMW non lo specifica.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*



Ok ok.. Si sì certo.. Ripetiamo tutti insieme:

GRAZIE PRESIDENTE !!!

*schiaccio l'occhio con voi in segno di intesa*


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa.
> Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*



Io ho la sensazione che, se vera la fonte, abbia rifiutato Evergrande


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io ho la sensazione che, se vera la fonte, abbia rifiutato Evergrande



Visto che l'esclusiva a trattare l'ha firmata con la loro cordata, lo escluderei


----------



## Devil (12 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io ho la sensazione che, se vera la fonte, abbia rifiutato Evergrande



Campopiano dice che Evergrande c'è ed è quella che ha contattato Galatioto. Deve essere qualcun'altro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa.
> Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io ho la sensazione che, se vera la fonte, abbia rifiutato Evergrande



Le cifre più o meno coincidono con quelle di Campopiano quindi (senza manco parlare dell'esclusiva) non si tratta di gruppi diversi.
Ad ogni modo io diffido dalla notizia nella sua totalità. Come si fa a dire "Silvio accetta" due giorni dopo la firma dell'esclusiva? 
L'ultimo si non può che arrivare dopo che i cinesi finiranno la due diligence e formalizzeranno l'offerta finale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: Ribadisco quello che mi risulta: con #Berlusconi si tratta secondo i piani. Operazione da 740-debiti(circa 240)=500mln per il 100% #Milan*


----------



## Devil (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le cifre più o meno coincidono con quelle di Campopiano quindi (senza manco parlare dell'esclusiva) non si tratta di gruppi diversi.
> Ad ogni modo io diffido dalla notizia nella sua totalità. Come si fa a dire "Silvio accetta" due giorni dopo la firma dell'esclusiva?
> L'ultimo si non può che arrivare dopo che i cinesi finiranno la due diligence e formalizzeranno l'offerta finale.



Quindi secondo te gli avrebbero fatto due proposte: una di 500 milioni + i debiti e una di 740 ma senza debiti? ci vorrebbe qualcuno esperto in economia per spiegare una cosa del genere


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Visto che l'esclusiva a trattare l'ha firmata con la loro cordata, lo escluderei





Devil ha scritto:


> Campopiano dice che Evergrande c'è ed è quella che ha contattato Galatioto. Deve essere qualcun'altro



E lo so, ma non è verità.

E il no comment di Galatioto a Sky mi fa pensare...male


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> E di chi era l'offerta più alta e senza debiti?



Sarà sicuramente quella portata da Paolo Berlusconi dopo il suo viaggetto in Cina e portando la sua cordata sul tavolo di Arcore.... 

Madre santa che tristezza. 

O ci salva Sal o Sal cazxo chi ci salva!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E lo so, ma non è verità.
> 
> E il no comment di Galatioto a Sky mi fa pensare...male



Galatioto ha già fatto uscire qualcosa tramite La Stampa, ritenendosi soddisfatto del patto d'esclusiva e dicendosi ottimista sulla chiusura dell'affare. Pretendevi pure che fornisse altri dettagli?
La discrezione è la normalità in affari simili. L'assurdità era la mediaticità dell'affare Bee.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Galatioto ha già fatto uscire qualcosa tramite La Stampa, ritenendosi soddisfatto del patto d'esclusiva e dicendosi ottimista sulla chiusura dell'affare. Pretendevi pure che fornisse altri dettagli?
> La discrezione è la normalità in affari simili. L'assurdità era la mediaticità dell'affare Bee.



Lo spero.


----------



## Devil (12 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Sarà sicuramente quella portata da Paolo Berlusconi dopo il suo viaggetto in Cina e portando la sua cordata sul tavolo di Arcore....
> 
> Madre santa che tristezza.
> 
> O ci salva Sal o Sal cazxo chi ci salva!!!



Può anche essere che quelli di TMW non abbiano capito che l'offerta totale è di fatto di 750 milioni, a cui però vanno sottratti 200 di debiti


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2016)

sarà quella di Bee...quando gli hanno spiegato che i soldi del monopoli non valgono...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ribadisco quello che mi risulta: con #Berlusconi si tratta secondo i piani. Operazione da 740-debiti(circa 240)=500mln per il 100% #Milan*



.


----------



## Devil (12 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sarà quella di Bee...quando gli hanno spiegato che i soldi del monopoli non valgono...



Potrebbe anche essere un ulteriore colpo di teatro in vista delle elezioni. Della serie "Ho rinunciato ad una cifra più grande per il bene del Milan"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te gli avrebbero fatto due proposte: una di 500 milioni + i debiti e una di 740 ma senza debiti? ci vorrebbe qualcuno esperto in economia per spiegare una cosa del genere



No secondo la fonte di TMW la seconda era più alta, entrambe sono escluse i debiti,

pertanto se sono sempre quelli dell'evergren gli hanno fatto pressapoco queste proposte (secondo il giornalista)


500 + debiti e ti pago
700+ debiti ma non ti pago

Casualmente Berlusconi ha scelto la prima


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2016)

Sti giornalisti ne sanno una più del diavolo


----------



## kollaps (12 Maggio 2016)

Nell'esclusiva di Tmw c'è anche scritto che *all'interno della dichiarazione d'intenti è inclusa la costruzione del nuovo stadio (sembra a Sesto San Giovanni, dove il club ha già ottenuto la delibera)*


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2016)

di qui in poi usciranno un botto di notizie...alcune buone (come questa) altre negative...prepariamoci...


----------



## medjai (12 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Nell'esclusiva di Tmw c'è anche scritto che *all'interno della dichiarazione d'intenti è inclusa la costruzione del nuovo stadio (sembra a Sesto San Giovanni, dove il club ha già ottenuto la delibera)*



Meglio del Portello. Io voglio uno stadio all'altezza del Milan ! Minimo 60.000 posti. Perche se hai una squadra da vedere che gioca partite importanti, lo stadio sarà pieno. Per vedere a Poli, Mortolivo, Tamarroteng e Pazzotelli ovviamente no.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Maggio 2016)

Forse meglio così..... Poi con tutti i.cinesi che arriveranno Alli stadio al portello dove ci mettevano?? 


L area di Sesto San g. Dove vogliono costruire è immensa e ben servita da metropolitana e tangenziale


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2016)

medjai ha scritto:


> Meglio del Portello. Io voglio uno stadio all'altezza del Milan ! Minimo 60.000 posti. Perche se hai una squadra da vedere che gioca partite importanti, lo stadio sarà pieno. Per vedere a Poli, Mortolivo, Tamarroteng e Pazzotelli ovviamente no.



No vi prego la storia dei POSTI STADIO NO!!!!! Avete passato 3 mesi a discutere solo di sta cosa inutile per poi vedere uno stadio mai fatto.


----------



## fra29 (12 Maggio 2016)

.


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi non andate appresso a tutto quello che vi raccontano i giornali ribadisco per l'ennesima volta secondo me NESSUNO sa niente,l'unico che sa perché ha contatti diretti é Campopiano punto.In questo mese ne sentiremo di ogni,ma voi fatevi scivolare tutto come se niente fosse.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Maggio 2016)

Smentito tuttomercato e sembra fatta pure per Giampaolo...i cinesi......


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa.
> Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*




.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Smentito tuttomercato e sembra fatta pure per Giampaolo...i cinesi......



Comunque andrà qui i casi in via ufficiale sono due:

O i Cinesi (il gotha della finanza) sono gli scemi del villaggio e sono gli unici ignari che Berlusconi non cederà mai, nonostante tratti in via ufficiale, con tanto di documenti firmati e governance in corso (a che pro?).

O i giornalisti sono gli scemi del villaggio, che nonostante l'evidenza della trattativa, sono convinti che Berlusconi alla fine faccia cucù ai cinesi e si tenga il Milan.

Invece in via ufficiosa, semplicemente i giornalisti fanno i lecchini essendo sotto campagna elettorale


----------



## Albijol (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa.
> Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*



Onestamente io credo che quelli di TMW si siano inventati tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Smentito tuttomercato e sembra fatta pure per Giampaolo...i cinesi......



Non è che per ogni mezza news all'orizzonte andiamo nello sconforto o viceversa. Calma e sangue freddo...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa.
> Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*



.


----------



## MarcoG (12 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vi dico la verità:il presidente onorario io l'ho sempre dato per scontato che avrebbero fatto berlusconi...ma non per 2 anni ma a vita....perche ho sempre pensato che avrebbe messo quello come paletto invalicabile per la cessione....



Onestamente, mi sembra anche giusto e doveroso in memoria di quello che ha fatto nei suoi anni di presidenza. Possiamo essere incavolati, ma non dimentichiamo neanche le cose buone. Mi sembra il minimo ed ha ragione se si è imposto in tal senso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Smentito tuttomercato e sembra fatta pure per Giampaolo...i cinesi......


Ma fatta per Giampaolo dove ? Solo perché sportmediaset ha detto che non ha rinnovato e non vuole rinnovare ? E quindi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Maggio 2016)

Oggi giornata di grande ottimismo a quanto sembra, ma secondo me sono tutte sparate, sono fiducioso per l'esito della trattativa ma arrivare a dire che è gia tutto fatto mi pare un po pretenzioso.

Quindi: non esaltiamoci ora, non abbattiamoci quando usciranno le notizie catastrofiste (perchè usciranno).

Sempre avanti, con il Milan (e un po di cina...) nel cuore!


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma fatta per Giampaolo dove ? Solo perché sportmediaset ha detto che non ha rinnovato e non vuole rinnovare ? E quindi?



Galliani sta facendo di tutto per alzare polveroni.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (12 Maggio 2016)

Leggetevi l'intervista di Salvatore galatioto dopo la firma dell'esclusiva e fidatevi solo di lui. Anche io inizialmente ero scettico, ma dopo la sua intervista sono molto più rilassato.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E lo so, ma non è verità.
> 
> E il no comment di Galatioto a Sky mi fa pensare...male



Male? Ma se due giorni fa Fininvest attraverso una nota ha comunicato di avergli concesso l'esclusiva..


----------



## Hellscream (12 Maggio 2016)

Mettetevi in testa che non sapremo NULLA, fino al 15 giugno. E quello che sentiremo saranno per il 99% pure e semplici sparate giornalistiche.


----------



## kolao95 (12 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è che per ogni mezza news all'orizzonte andiamo nello sconforto o viceversa. Calma e sangue freddo...



Madonna, ma veramente.. Poi per una notizia di TMW, che non ne azzecca una dalla preistoria. Solo Campopiano, il resto è.. noia (cit.).


----------



## Devil (12 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Smentito tuttomercato e sembra fatta pure per Giampaolo...i cinesi......



Ma io veramente ho letto che Giampaolo è stato scelto dalla Sampdoria per sostituire Montella


----------



## __king george__ (12 Maggio 2016)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Onestamente, mi sembra anche giusto e doveroso in memoria di quello che ha fatto nei suoi anni di presidenza. Possiamo essere incavolati, ma non dimentichiamo neanche le cose buone. Mi sembra il minimo ed ha ragione se si è imposto in tal senso.



su questo sono d'accordo


----------



## Crox93 (12 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mettetevi in testa che non sapremo NULLA, fino al 15 giugno. E quello che sentiremo saranno per il 99% pure e semplici sparate giornalistiche.



Esatto


----------



## Aron (12 Maggio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Mettetevi in testa che non sapremo NULLA, fino al 15 giugno. E quello che sentiremo saranno per il 99% pure e semplici sparate giornalistiche.



Credo il contrario.

Notare le differenze di ciò che si leggeva e si diceva su giornali e tv:

*un anno fa*
-capolavoro di Berlusconi che ha trovato dei soci disposti a investire tanto per la minoranza
-certezza assoluta della cessione delle quote nonostante fosse stato firmata solo una trattativa in esclusiva 
-pochissimi mettevano in dubbio l'operazione con Bee (ad esempio Carlo Festa o la redazione di Qsvs)
-Bee personaggio credibile, nonostante fosse uno sconosciuto

*oggi*
-Berlusconi indeciso
-Galatioto trattato come uno sconosciuto
-molti giornalisti procedono coi piedi di piombo nellinneggiare i nuovi proprietari
-tutto da vedere se questi cinesi vogliono sfruttare il Milan per interessi economici o se per riportarlo ai vertici


Quello che esce è insomma credibile, perché la macchina mediatica cerca di respingere e mettere sotto traccia le operazioni dei cinesi.

Si può inoltre essere certi che comunque vada prevarrà il cuore del presidente:

-Berlusconi non cede? Ha prevalso il cuore del presidente "proprietario", che vuole tenersi la sua creatura per lasciare da vincitore
-Berlusconi cede? Ha prevalso il cuore del presidente "tifoso", che vuole rivedere il Milan ai vertici mantenendo comunque un'importante quota di minoranza che gli consentirà di consigliare al meglio la nuova proprietà.

Comunque vada, la stampa farà uscire Berlusconi vincitore.


----------



## Crox93 (12 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Credo il contrario.
> 
> Notare le differenze di ciò che si leggeva e si diceva su giornali e tv:
> 
> ...



Vero ma non so se questo succederà prima del 15 giugno.
Ad ogni modo va benissimo che esca da vincitore,basta che esca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Maggio 2016)

Per me possono farlo anche Re onorario, basta non conti una mazza e che mettano una torretta lanciamissili antielicottero a milanello.

Del prezzo non mi frega una mazza dato che sul futuro del Milan conterá zero.

Non mi frega neanche dei giocatori che comprano, mi interessa che mettanomgente competente nei punti decisionali e che sviluppino il business in modo che la societá possa fare a meno dei soldi del proprietario come fanno Barca, Real, Bayern, Juve, United ecc.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Credo il contrario.
> 
> Notare le differenze di ciò che si leggeva e si diceva su giornali e tv:
> 
> ...


Di come ne uscirà Berlusconi me ne frega meno di zero. L'importante è che questa società non sia più gestita da lui e dal condor, suo prolungamento.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Esclusiva TMW: Berlusconi ha accettato l'offerta di 550M oltre i debiti (altri 250M) che la nuova dirigenza cinese si accollerà in toto. Questa cifra tuttavia non è per la totalità ma per la maggioranza. Nelle prossime ore verranno definiti tutti i dettagli, ma l'operazione appare chiusa.
> Sembra inoltre che Berlusconi abbia rifiutato un'offerta più alta di 750M (senza debiti) perché le garanzie bancarie non erano corrette.*



SE magari, per dare l'esclusiva ci ha messo settimane e ora sono bastati 2/3 giorni per accettare? non so la vedo dura.


----------



## sballotello (12 Maggio 2016)

Di Tuttomercatoweb non mi fido, meglio attenersi alle fonti che hanno portato fino a questo punto


----------



## kYMERA (12 Maggio 2016)

TMW non ne ha mai presa una neanche per sbaglio.
Direi che possiamo dare ancora fiducia a Campopiano senza alcun dubbio, anche perché secondo me sembra evidente che la sua fonte sia proprio qualcuno dei cinesi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Maggio 2016)

Queste sono sparate tanto per continuare a riempire i giornali..si è sempre parlato di 700-750 milioni + i debiti..

Comunque a me basta chiudano..ormai l'esclusiva è data quindi adesso i giornalisti posino pure la penna che fino alle firme non c'è nulla da dire


----------



## fra29 (13 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Queste sono sparate tanto per continuare a riempire i giornali..si è sempre parlato di 700-750 milioni + i debiti..
> 
> Comunque a me basta chiudano..ormai l'esclusiva è data quindi adesso i giornalisti posino pure la penna che fino alle firme non c'è nulla da dire



Anche perché a 500 + debiti il nano non molla.. ha gia la scusa pronta "non mi hanno dato quanto volevo, se non avevano quella cifra figurati cosa avrebbero potuto fare del mio Milan"


----------



## Gekyn (13 Maggio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Queste sono sparate tanto per continuare a riempire i giornali..si è sempre parlato di 700-750 milioni + i debiti..
> 
> Comunque a me basta chiudano..ormai l'esclusiva è data quindi adesso i giornalisti posino pure la penna che fino alle firme non c'è nulla da dire



si è sempre parlato di 750 mln compresi debiti...


----------



## kolao95 (13 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Anche perché a 500 + debiti il nano non molla.. ha gia la scusa pronta "non mi hanno dato quanto volevo, se non avevano quella cifra figurati cosa avrebbero potuto fare del mio Milan"



Il nano ha già firmato l'esclusiva, che prevede che siano già d'accordo sul prezzo. Del prezzo non bisogna preoccuparsi: quello è e quello resta.


----------



## ps18ps (13 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il nano ha già firmato l'esclusiva, che prevede che siano già d'accordo sul prezzo. Del prezzo non bisogna preoccuparsi: quello è e quello resta.



esatto.hanno già trovato l'accordo sul prezzo e sulla quota da cedere, adesso in questo mese devono trovare l'accordo sulal gestione e tutte le altre tematiche, come magari la presidenza onoraria.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Maggio 2016)

Comunque su Robin li insieme a Jack Ma ci credo poco. Mi risulta siano concorrenti nel settore informatico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2016)

*Bucchioni: "Il Milan dei cinesi con cento milioni per il mercato " *


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2016)

Posso dire una cosa , onestamente se si presentassero con " solo " 100 milioni un po' di ci rimarrei male anche se dipende sempre da chi li spende.. 

dare 100 milioni in mano a Galliani è come dare 40 milioni in mano ad un DS bravo .


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa , onestamente se si presentassero con " solo " 100 milioni un po' di ci rimarrei male anche se dipende sempre da chi li spende..
> 
> dare 100 milioni in mano a Galliani è come dare 40 milioni in mano ad un DS bravo .



Io faccio festa anche se comprano e non spendono niente in estate, figurati se ci mettono 100 mln, che con un DS e un allenatore bravo posso fruttare tanto.


----------



## ps18ps (13 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa , onestamente se si presentassero con " solo " 100 milioni un po' di ci rimarrei male anche se dipende sempre da chi li spende..
> 
> dare 100 milioni in mano a Galliani è come dare 40 milioni in mano ad un DS bravo .



bhe se poi oltre ai 100 milioni hai un bravo DS che sa vendere qualche bidone e risparmia su ingaggi,magari si arriva ad un budget niente male


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Bucchioni: "Il Milan dei cinesi con cento milioni per il mercato " *



100 mln coi cinesi sarebbero veramente pochi.

Per fortuna Bucchioni è un ciarlatano.


----------



## Serginho (13 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Posso dire una cosa , onestamente se si presentassero con " solo " 100 milioni un po' di ci rimarrei male anche se dipende sempre da chi li spende..
> 
> dare 100 milioni in mano a Galliani è come dare 40 milioni in mano ad un DS bravo .



Non ci dimentichiamo che non stiamo parlando degli sceicchi, i quali sono probabilmente gli unici al mondo che spendono vagonate di milioni come non ci fosse un domani. Ammesso che il Milan venga venduto ai cinesi, io mi aspetto prima di tutto rifondino la società con nuovi dirigenti, allenatori, ds ecc, poi si passi a costruire lo stadio e allo stesso tempo sviluppare il brand in Asia. Non bisogna fare lo stesso errore di Berlusconi, tutti i soldi solo nel mercato e poi dopo 20 anni abbiamo un fatturato basso rispetto alle altre grandi d'Europa, senza stadio e con gli stessi dirigenti. Mi aspetto una gestione più lungimirante


----------



## Hellscream (13 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Bucchioni: "Il Milan dei cinesi con cento milioni per il mercato " *



Non era nessuno ieri, non è nessuno oggi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Maggio 2016)

100 milioni per iniziare andrebbero più che bene, a patto che non li spenda il maledetto cravatta.


----------



## ps18ps (13 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non ci dimentichiamo che non stiamo parlando degli sceicchi, i quali sono probabilmente gli unici al mondo che spendono vagonate di milioni come non ci fosse un domani. Ammesso che il Milan venga venduto ai cinesi, io mi aspetto prima di tutto rifondino la società con nuovi dirigenti, allenatori, ds ecc, poi si passi a costruire lo stadio e allo stesso tempo sviluppare il brand in Asia. Non bisogna fare lo stesso errore di Berlusconi, tutti i soldi solo nel mercato e poi dopo 20 anni abbiamo un fatturato basso rispetto alle altre grandi d'Europa, senza stadio e con gli stessi dirigenti. Mi aspetto una gestione più lungimirante



giustissimo. bisogna investire anche nello stadio e nel marketing e merchandising per aumentare il fatturato. Inoltre è fondamentale ricostruire la dirigenza. Con un ottimo Dg e Ds se hanno 100 più quello che riescono a ricavare dalla rosa possono comunque fare un ottimo mercato.


----------



## mrsmit (13 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Bucchioni: "Il Milan dei cinesi con cento milioni per il mercato " *



Si iniziassero a presentare questi cinesi, poi vediamo il da farsi, a cominciare dalla defenestrazione di Galliani e dei suoi amici procuratori.
Poi pensiamo al calciomercato, liberiamo la rosa dagli inutili e dagli inetti, aggiungiamo almeno un ottimo difensore,un ottimo attaccante e due super centrocampisti, poi pensiamo al contorno.


----------



## fra29 (13 Maggio 2016)

100 milioni se paragonati alle spese folli di sceicchi e United sembrano pochi. Ma con un DS serio (Paratici o Berta i miei "sogni" con a ruoto Rui e Pradè) sarebbero sufficienti (la Juve ad esempio mica spende quelle cifre) per fare una squadra seria e dal prossimo anno, con la Champions si rispendono 100-150 e in 2 anni te la giochi con la Juve e in Europa. con 100 puoi prendere Bruno Peres/Vrsalijko (10-15), Benatia/Manolas (25-30), Gundogan/Pjanic/Naingollan (35), Bernardeschi (30), Ibra.
Metti magari qualche cessione (El Sha, De Sci, Poli e una punta tra Niang/Bacca/Adriano) e magari prendi un altro cc con le palle oppure qualche giovane per rinfoltire la rosa.. senza considerare che qualche Big presta o vende qualcuno (Kovacic?)
Una squadra cosi non mi farebbe certo schifo:
Donnarumma
Vrsalijko Benatia Romagnoli Antonelli
Bernardeschi Kovacic Naingollan Jack
Ibra Bacca 

Certo che se dai 100 mil al pelato ti trovi Albiol, Pavoletti, Biglia, Hernanes, Balotelli


----------



## Aron (13 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> 100 mln coi cinesi sarebbero veramente pochi.
> 
> Per fortuna Bucchioni è un ciarlatano.



Penso che si possa interpretare così: minimo 100 milioni.

Galliani potrebbe spenderne 50 solo per Vazquez, Ranochhia e Dzeko, ma non glielo permetteranno.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Bucchioni: "Il Milan dei cinesi con cento milioni per il mercato " *



Dei 100 milioni per il mercato a Bucchioni glie l'ha detto direttamente il Signor Jack Ma, o la moglie mentre se la spupazzava?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano parlava di 300M tra mercato e merchandising. Diciamo metà e metà. Alla peggio per me saranno 150M. Basta che non sia Galliani a spenderli sennò ci ritroviamo con sette Bertolacci. Ma confido nella sagacia cinese. O lo silurano o lo commissariano inizialmente con un DS di fiducia.


----------



## Henry (13 Maggio 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Non ci dimentichiamo che non stiamo parlando degli sceicchi, i quali sono probabilmente gli unici al mondo che spendono vagonate di milioni come non ci fosse un domani. Ammesso che il Milan venga venduto ai cinesi, io mi aspetto prima di tutto rifondino la società con nuovi dirigenti, allenatori, ds ecc, poi si passi a costruire lo stadio e allo stesso tempo sviluppare il brand in Asia. Non bisogna fare lo stesso errore di Berlusconi, tutti i soldi solo nel mercato e poi dopo 20 anni abbiamo un fatturato basso rispetto alle altre grandi d'Europa, senza stadio e con gli stessi dirigenti. Mi aspetto una gestione più lungimirante



Quoto. I fondi sovrani delle petromonarchie sono un fenomeno unico e hanno un modo di operare unico. Che non penso sarebbe neppure augurabile per una societa` come la nostra, almeno nel lungo termine. Meglio una gestione del tipo che auspichi tu, tolti i primi anni dove invece trovo assolutamente necessario investire in perdita, salvi colpi di fortuna che consentano di rivincere lo scudetto sin da subito.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Maggio 2016)

100 milioni non vanno bene?! Ma che vi aspettate, davvero Messi e Neymar? Toglietevi dalla testa che rifonderanno la squadra in un solo anno.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> 100 milioni non vanno bene?! Ma che vi aspettate, davvero Messi e Neymar? Toglietevi dalla testa che rifonderanno la squadra in un solo anno.



Sono d'accordo..

Inoltre dobbiamo considerare i 13 milioni del quasi certo riscatto di El Sharaawi + i risparmi dei contratti di qualche giocatore in scadenza di contratto e arriviamo a una cifra intorno ai 120 milioni

Con un vero DS direi che possono bastare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2016)

100 milioni, in ogni caso, sono pochi di 'sti tempi. Con 100 milioni ci prendi giusto un paio di giocatori forti.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (13 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> 100 milioni non vanno bene?! Ma che vi aspettate, davvero Messi e Neymar? Toglietevi dalla testa che rifonderanno la squadra in un solo anno.



Pienamente d accordo con te!ragazzi ma 100 ml + qualche cessione si arriva tranquillamente sui 150ml e con questi soldi se usati con la testa fai una signora squadra al di la del fatto che il primo da prendere è IBRAHIMOVIC a 0ml....solo per la sua immagine ,leadership e mentalità io con una sognando una formazione così sarei più che contento:
4-3-1-2
Donnarumma
Abate benatia romagnoli Antonelli
J.mauri biglia isco 
Pastore 
Ibrahimovic bacca


----------



## anakyn101 (13 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 100 milioni, in ogni caso, sono pochi di 'sti tempi. Con 100 milioni ci prendi giusto un paio di giocatori forti.



Ragazzi basta che il nano se ne vada insieme a Fester e staremo gia' meglio! Le avete ascoltate le ultime registrazioni uscite su Repubblica del nano per il caso Olgettine? C'e' da piangere, questo e' completamente rin...... e parliamo di registrazioni fatte 4 anni fa! Penso ci siano tutti gli estremi per farlo dichiarare incapace di intendere e di volere dai figli. Che pena! Se non vende siamo *******.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 100 milioni, in ogni caso, sono pochi di 'sti tempi. Con 100 milioni ci prendi giusto un paio di giocatori forti.




Forse sarebbe meglio dire che 100 non sono suffiecienti per tornare a vincere, però per qualificarci in CL sarebbero sufficienti: per dire: con 100 mln ci puoi prendere Benatia, un centrocampista forte forte e Ibra, e sicuramente si lotterebbe per andare almeno in CL.

Ricordiamo che l'anno scorso il folle Galliani tra Ely, Adriano, Bertolacci ha buttato via più di 50 mln...come vedi non è solo la dimensione del budget che conta, ma anche chi lo gestisce.


----------



## zlatan (13 Maggio 2016)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Pienamente d accordo con te!ragazzi ma 100 ml + qualche cessione si arriva tranquillamente sui 150ml e con questi soldi se usati con la testa fai una signora squadra al di la del fatto che il primo da prendere è IBRAHIMOVIC a 0ml....solo per la sua immagine ,leadership e mentalità io con una sognando una formazione così sarei più che contento:
> 4-3-1-2
> Donnarumma
> Abate benatia romagnoli Antonelli
> ...



Eh magari....


----------



## zlatan (13 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano parlava di 300M tra mercato e merchandising. Diciamo metà e metà. Alla peggio per me saranno 150M. Basta che non sia Galliani a spenderli sennò ci ritroviamo con sette Bertolacci. Ma confido nella sagacia cinese. O lo silurano o lo commissariano inizialmente con un DS di fiducia.



Ma scusate ragazzi anche nell'ipotesi migliore che venda (ma non ci credo neanche se lo vedo), i cinesi avrebbero già un DS da piazzare? Secondo me si tengono Galliani almeno fino a settembre ora che capiscono dove si trovano ci vorranno mesi.
E se metti 150 milioni nelle mani di Fester, questo arricchisce i suoi amici Preziosi e Raiola senza neanche portarci Ibra vedrete....
Ma se è il prezzo da pagare affinchè possa essere l'ultima estate di Fester, io lo accetto, a patto che da Gennaio si cominci a fare davvero sul serio sul mercato e nell'ambito dell'organigramma societario...


----------



## Devil (13 Maggio 2016)

Se dai 100 milioni in mano a gente come Pradé, Corvino, Sabatini o Marotta ti sistemi la squadra per minimo un lustro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Maggio 2016)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Pienamente d accordo con te!ragazzi ma 100 ml + qualche cessione si arriva tranquillamente sui 150ml e con questi soldi se usati con la testa fai una signora squadra al di la del fatto che il primo da prendere è IBRAHIMOVIC a 0ml....solo per la sua immagine ,leadership e mentalità io con una sognando una formazione così sarei più che contento:
> 4-3-1-2
> Donnarumma
> Abate benatia romagnoli Antonelli
> ...



Onestamente in una squadra così J Mauri non se pò vede,
Alla peggio tengo Niang e L. Adriano, vendo Bacca e coi soldi prendo un altro centrocampista già pronto,
ma ci metto anche Kucka o Bonaventura piuttosto.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Maggio 2016)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Pienamente d accordo con te!ragazzi ma 100 ml + qualche cessione si arriva tranquillamente sui 150ml e con questi soldi se usati con la testa fai una signora squadra al di la del fatto che il primo da prendere è IBRAHIMOVIC a 0ml....solo per la sua immagine ,leadership e mentalità io con una sognando una formazione così sarei più che contento:
> 4-3-1-2
> Donnarumma
> Abate benatia romagnoli Antonelli
> ...



Discorsi prematuri. Aspettiamo prima metà Giugno incrociando le dita.

Ibra comunque non verrà da noi ufficiale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma scusate ragazzi anche nell'ipotesi migliore che venda (ma non ci credo neanche se lo vedo), i cinesi avrebbero già un DS da piazzare? Secondo me si tengono Galliani almeno fino a settembre ora che capiscono dove si trovano ci vorranno mesi.
> E se metti 150 milioni nelle mani di Fester, questo arricchisce i suoi amici Preziosi e Raiola senza neanche portarci Ibra vedrete....
> Ma se è il prezzo da pagare affinchè possa essere l'ultima estate di Fester, io lo accetto, a patto che da Gennaio si cominci a fare davvero sul serio sul mercato e nell'ambito dell'organigramma societario...



I cinesi solitamente hanno le idee chiarissime, non improvvisano nulla. E dopo aver fatto la due diligence approfondita, quindi dopo aver affondato le mani nella m.... credo che per loro il quadro sarà chiarissimo. 
E Galliani come minimo verrà commissariato.
Ma ovviamente tutti ci auguriamo un siluramento senza appello.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Maggio 2016)

se vogliono venire giusto per vivacchiare 100 milioni vanno benissimo...se vogliono venire per vincere MINIMO devono sganciarne 200...c'è una squadra da rifare completamente...poi dopo che hai costruito una base solida puoi pure andare avanti con molto meno...ma il primo anno è fondamentale...sopratutto contando che col cambio di proprietà si può aggirare il fair play finanziario la prima stagione...cmq sono solo supposizioni nessuno sa nulla...


----------



## zlatan (13 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I cinesi solitamente hanno le idee chiarissime, non improvvisano nulla. E dopo aver fatto la due diligence approfondita, quindi dopo aver affondato le mani nella m.... credo che per loro il quadro sarà chiarissimo.
> E Galliani come minimo verrà commissariato.
> Ma ovviamente tutti ci auguriamo un siluramento senza appello.



Bah speriamo ma posso non essere così ottimista??? E non hai idea quanto vorrei sbagliarmi......


----------



## Jaqen (13 Maggio 2016)

100 milioni? Chiedo a Perez se mi dà Isco e James e via la paura, tanto giocano poco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Forse sarebbe meglio dire che 100 non sono suffiecienti per tornare a vincere, però per qualificarci in CL sarebbero sufficienti: per dire: con 100 mln ci puoi prendere Benatia, un centrocampista forte forte e Ibra, e sicuramente si lotterebbe per andare almeno in CL.
> 
> Ricordiamo che l'anno scorso il folle Galliani tra Ely, Adriano, Bertolacci ha buttato via più di 50 mln...come vedi non è solo la dimensione del budget che conta, ma anche chi lo gestisce.


Ovviamente la preoccupazione principale resta sbarazzarci del condor. Intendevo solo dire, per chi si aspetta da subito i fuochi d'artificio, che non saranno un centinaio di milioni a farci risalire subito. Il progetto sarà, a giusta ragione, a lungo termine, per i prossimi anni.


----------



## zlatan (13 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Onestamente in una squadra così J Mauri non se pò vede,
> Alla peggio tengo Niang e L. Adriano, vendo Bacca e coi soldi prendo un altro centrocampista già pronto,
> ma ci metto anche Kucka o Bonaventura piuttosto.



Non sono d'accordo Jose Mauri è un ottimo giocatore, magari non da titolare immediato, ma deve giocare molto di più di quest'anno a meno che non prendiamo il nuovo Iniesta o il nuovo Fabregas....


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> I cinesi solitamente hanno le idee chiarissime, non improvvisano nulla. E dopo aver fatto la due diligence approfondita, quindi dopo aver affondato le mani nella m.... credo che per loro il quadro sarà chiarissimo.
> E Galliani come minimo verrà commissariato.
> Ma ovviamente tutti ci auguriamo un siluramento senza appello.



Non ne sarei tanto convinto.

Ha fatto preferire lui alla figlia......


----------



## kollaps (13 Maggio 2016)

Be 100 milioni non sono mica pochi... Aggiungendoci i soldi che arriveranno dalle cessioni di El Sha, magari Honda, Niang e Poli/De sciglio diventano un'ottima budget...
Ci prendi Bernardeschi/candreva, gotze (magari scambiandolo con Bacca), ibra, un buon centrale e un centrocampista..
Il mio sogno sarebbe una formazione del genere

Donnarumma
Abate Benatia Romagnoli Antonelli 
Witsel Bertolacci
Bernardeschi Gotze Bonaventura 
Ibra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non ne sarei tanto convinto.
> 
> Ha fatto preferire lui alla figlia......



Nel momento in cui i cinesi entrano in possesso della maggioranza fanno quello che vogliono. Berlusconi al massimo chiederà garanzie per sé stesso e la figlia che rimarrà nel CDA. Ma Galliani avrà vita breve (se non nulla) con la nuova proprietà. 
Il rinnovo della gestione della parte sportiva è fondamentale per un rilancio a 360°.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi ma lasciate perdere Bucchioni dai...


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui i cinesi entrano in possesso della maggioranza fanno quello che vogliono. Berlusconi al massimo chiederà garanzie per sé stesso e la figlia che rimarrà nel CDA. Ma Galliani avrà vita breve (se non nulla) con la nuova proprietà.
> Il rinnovo della gestione della parte sportiva è fondamentale per un rilancio a 360°.



Io lo spero tanto.

Così posso fantasticare con 100 mln + cessioni e non Galliani al Milan.


----------



## Giangy (13 Maggio 2016)

Comunque se entrano i cinesi (ancora tutto da vedere), e se non torna Ibra, (cosa che non credo torni), almeno due tra Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Niang, vanno tenuti, certo non saprei chi cedere, mi piacciono tutti e tre... e poi magari vado a prendere un Higuain, Cavani, Morata, in modo da affidare le chiavi dell'attacco, con Bacca, o Luiz Adriano, e magari Niang riserva. Certo quando vedi Balotelli, e Matri che sono ancora al Milan, ti viene il vomito.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui i cinesi entrano in possesso della maggioranza fanno quello che vogliono. Berlusconi al massimo chiederà garanzie per sé stesso e la figlia che rimarrà nel CDA. Ma Galliani avrà vita breve (se non nulla) con la nuova proprietà.
> Il rinnovo della gestione della parte sportiva è fondamentale per un rilancio a 360°.



Non ne sono così certo, Galliani può "vantare" i numerosi "rapporti" che ha con i procuratori, con i giornalisti e soprattutto in Lega e in Federazione. Sicuramente il suo ruolo verrà drasticamente ridotto, però non vedo una sua uscita di scena immediata. 

Ovviamente spero di sbagliare e spero che i nuovi acquirenti vogliano voltare pagina fin da subito, però non sarà semplice esautorare una piovra come Galliani.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Maggio 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Comunque se entrano i cinesi (ancora tutto da vedere), e se non torna Ibra, (cosa che non credo torni), almeno due tra Bacca, Luiz Adriano, Niang, vanno tenuti, certo non saprei chi cedere, mi piacciono tutti e tre... e poi magari vado a prendere un Higuain, Cavani, Morata, in modo da affidare le chiavi dell'attacco, con Bacca, o Luiz Adriano, e magari Niang riserva. Certo quando vedi Balotelli, e Matri che sono ancora al Milan, ti viene il vomito.



Higuain ha una clausola di 96 mln e di certo non li spenderei.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (13 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Eh magari....



Dici bene magari...ma credo che la cosa non sia proibitiva
Biglia 20ml
Benatia 20ml
ISCO 40ml
Pastore 30ml
Ibra 0ml
I prezzi credo siano questi se un ds è bravo li porta a casa tranquillamente


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Maggio 2016)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Dici bene magari...ma credo che la cosa non sia proibitiva
> Biglia 20ml
> Benatia 20ml
> ISCO 40ml
> ...



Mi preoccuperei più per la difesa.

Benatia è un mediocre per me e sarebbe dannoso Benatia Romagnoli.

Abbiamo in più terzini penosi...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Maggio 2016)

100 mln per il mercato, con questa rosa, sono pochissimi.
Servono 6/7 titolari.
Solo per sistemare centrocampo e attacco ne ervono 150/200


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 100 mln per il mercato, con questa rosa, sono pochissimi.
> Servono 6/7 titolari.
> Solo per sistemare centrocampo e attacco ne ervono 150/200


Quoto, però bisogna darli in mano a qualcun altro che non sia Galliani.
Con Galliani a fare il mercato, neanche 200 milioni basterebbero. Probabilmente acquisterebbe tutto il Genoa.


----------



## koti (13 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 100 mln per il mercato, con questa rosa, sono pochissimi.
> Servono 6/7 titolari.
> Solo per sistemare centrocampo e attacco ne ervono 150/200


Quoto, ma considerato che per come siamo messi mi accontenterei anche di un Pallotta qualunque di sicuro 100 milioni non mi farebbero schifo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Maggio 2016)

100 milioni sarebbero un enormità per una rosa da puntellare, penso a Roma, Napoli e Juve.

Noi dobbiamo rifarla quasi da 0, a essere ottimisti occorrono 12 giocatori, poco più di 8 milioni a giocatore

chi farà il mercato o sarà un genio a trovare nomi in ascesa a poco prezzo, 

o saremo sempre tremendamente carenti anche arrivassero 2/3 top (e con 30 milioni cad. prendi i Bacca non gli Higuain).


----------



## koti (13 Maggio 2016)

Tra l'altro, a parte il budget per i cartellini, bisognerà vedere quanto l'eventuale nuova proprietà sarà disposta a salire con il monte ingaggi, dettaglio assolutamente non trascurabile. I grandi giocatori senza ingaggi faraonici non vengono in questo schifo di squadra.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Maggio 2016)

ahaha ma cosa state dicendo?? siete un pò viziosetti eh....già cominciate a storcere il naso dimenticando da dove veniamo..
Con 100 mil. ci prendi 5 talenti da 20 a testa e se hai un bravo DS e un allenatore capace con 5 colpi azzeccati ci vinci anche lo scudetto.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2016)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Dici bene magari...ma credo che la cosa non sia proibitiva
> Biglia 20ml
> Benatia 20ml
> ISCO 40ml
> ...





The Ripper ha scritto:


> 100 mln per il mercato, con questa rosa, sono pochissimi.
> Servono 6/7 titolari.
> Solo per sistemare centrocampo e attacco ne ervono 150/200



Un mercato come sopra ti farebbe schifo ? Anche togliendo uno tra Pastore e Isco e sostituendo Ibra con qualcun altro (se vendessimo Bacca avremmo altro potenziale economico).


----------



## Albijol (13 Maggio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 100 mln per il mercato, con questa rosa, sono pochissimi.



Dipende a chi li dai, Galliani neanche con 200 riuscirebbe a riportarci in Champions


----------



## mandraghe (13 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un mercato come sopra ti farebbe schifo ? Anche togliendo uno tra Pastore e Isco e sostituendo Ibra con qualcun altro (se vendessimo Bacca avremmo altro potenziale economico).



E niente, Bacca ti sta proprio sul gozzo 

Ma una coppia Ibra-Bacca mica sarebbe da buttare. 

Però è vero un mercato come quello sarebbe tanta roba, anche se Isco difficilmente riuscirebbe a rubare il posto a Montolider


----------



## martinmilan (13 Maggio 2016)

ragazzi a 15-20 milioni ci sono ottimi giocatori e belle promesse in giro...se penso agli 11 mil.spesi per milinkovic dalla lazio,se penso a dembelè del dortmund,a salvio del benfica a marlos,neves,tielemans...logico che all'inizio per colpa degli sceicchi tutti sparino cifre enormi ma poi verso agosto se hanno bisogno di vendere si ''accontentano''.
Il tutto sta nel capire a chi metteranno in mano i soldi...se li danno a Galliani allora rassegnamoci che almeno 3 colpi su 6 li canna perchè conosce quei 4 giocatori in croce tralaltro proposti dai soliti procuratori che lo spennano.

Ma se prendono un bravo DS allora cari miei...al raduno di luglio si gode.

P.S. sempre se quell'altro cede...e non diamolo per scontato..


----------



## mabadi (13 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se vogliono venire giusto per vivacchiare 100 milioni vanno benissimo...se vogliono venire per vincere MINIMO devono sganciarne 200...c'è una squadra da rifare completamente...poi dopo che hai costruito una base solida puoi pure andare avanti con molto meno...ma il primo anno è fondamentale...sopratutto contando che col cambio di proprietà si può aggirare il fair play finanziario la prima stagione...cmq sono solo supposizioni nessuno sa nulla...



Allora per non rifare gli errori dell'anno passato devono dire che hanno speso troppo per l'acquisto e ci sono circa 50mln per il calciomercato.
Altrimenti ci raddoppiano il valore del cartellino.


----------



## koti (13 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un mercato come sopra ti farebbe schifo ? Anche togliendo uno tra Pastore e Isco e sostituendo Ibra con qualcun altro (se vendessimo Bacca avremmo altro potenziale economico).


Attaccanti come Ibra a cifre umane non ne trovi, per dire: Higuain costerebbe minimo minimo una settantina di milioni, ma pure un Aubameyang (che non è certo tutto 'sto gran fuoriclasse). Inoltre giocatori del calibro di Isco e Pastore non costerebbero meno di un 40-50 milioni a testa (quindi 80-100 milioni solo per loro, oltre agli ingaggi), senza contare che sarebbero veramente difficilissimi da prendere anche con i soldi, c'è troppa concorrenza e dovresti convincerli a venire per giocare a fianco di gente come Montolivo, Kucka e Abate, magari rinunciando a top team che noi non vediamo neanche con il binocolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Attaccanti come Ibra a cifre umane non ne trovi, per dire: Higuain costerebbe minimo minimo una settantina di milioni, ma pure un Aubameyang (che non è certo tutto 'sto gran fuoriclasse). Inoltre giocatori del calibro di Isco e Pastore non costerebbero meno di un 40-50 milioni a testa (quindi 80-100 milioni solo per loro, oltre agli ingaggi), senza contare che sarebbero veramente difficilissimi da prendere anche con i soldi, c'è troppa concorrenza e dovresti convincerli a venire per giocare a fianco di gente come Montolivo, Kucka e Abate, magari rinunciando a top team che noi non vediamo neanche con il binocolo.



Sono esempi, comunque bisognerebbe puntare su giocatori emergenti e giovani (ma non giovani alla Locatelli). Tipo gli acquisti che fa la Roma. Ogni anno si fanno vedere nuovi giocatori interessanti, e non tutti vano subito nei top club.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono esempi, comunque bisognerebbe puntare su giocatori emergenti e giovani (ma non giovani alla Locatelli). Tipo gli acquisti che fa la Roma. Ogni anno si fanno vedere nuovi giocatori interessanti, e non tutti vano subito nei top club.



per fare la rometta di turno allora mi tengo Fininvest con un altro AD ed un DS serio.
se vengono i cinesi la ns strada deve essere quella del comprare giocatori già pronti per vincere lo Scudetto o, al massimo, arrivare secondi il prossimo anno.

non bisogna fissare un budget, si spende quello che serve, se vengono i cinesi dovrebbe essere questo il motto.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> per fare la rometta di turno allora mi tengo Fininvest con un altro AD ed un DS serio.
> se vengono i cinesi la ns strada deve essere quella del comprare giocatori già pronti per vincere lo Scudetto o, al massimo, arrivare secondi il prossimo anno.
> 
> non bisogna fissare un budget, si spende quello che serve, se vengono i cinesi dovrebbe essere questo il motto.



Ok, ma per iniziare non puoi chiedere la Luna, almeno per il primo anno. Poi comunque stiamo andando off topic.


----------



## koti (13 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono esempi, comunque bisognerebbe puntare su giocatori emergenti e giovani (ma non giovani alla Locatelli). Tipo gli acquisti che fa la Roma. Ogni anno si fanno vedere nuovi giocatori interessanti, e non tutti vano subito nei top club.


Imho bisognerebbe saccheggiare squadre di media/media-alta fascia. Ci fosse un budget di circa 150 milioni per me anche un Pjanic è prendibile, tipo. O chessò, Bernardeschi.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Bucchioni: "Il Milan dei cinesi con cento milioni per il mercato " *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ribadisco quello che mi risulta: con #Berlusconi si tratta secondo i piani. Operazione da 740-debiti(circa 240)=500mln per il 100% #Milan*





koti ha scritto:


> Imho bisognerebbe saccheggiare squadre di media/media-alta fascia. Ci fosse un budget di circa 150 milioni per me anche un Pjanic è prendibile, tipo. O chessò, Bernardeschi.



Quando la situazione sarà più chiara magari aprirò un topic apposito, ma per adesso non vorrei ancora illudermi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Maggio 2016)

*Tuttosport: Silvio sembra molto più convinto a cedere rispetto alle prime battute di questa trattativa. Ma non è detto che il suo umore possa cambiare ancora. 
In ogni caso sta effettuando delle verifiche che ritiene fondamentali. E che non riguardano il potere economico degli acquirenti ma il loro impegno ad investire con continuità. Il patron, infatti, non vuole che i nuovi proprietari diminuiscano i loro investimenti dopo il probabile massiccio investimento iniziale. *


----------



## Butcher (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Silvio sembra molto più convinto a cedere rispetto alle prime battute di questa trattativa. Ma non è detto che il suo umore possa cambiare ancora.
> In ogni caso sta effettuando delle verifiche che ritiene fondamentali. E che non riguardano il potere economico degli acquirenti ma il loro impegno ad investire con continuità. Il patron, infatti, non vuole che i nuovi proprietari diminuiscano i loro investimenti dopo il probabile massiccio investimento iniziale. *




Perché lui invece soldi a palate sta mettendo.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Silvio sembra molto più convinto a cedere rispetto alle prime battute di questa trattativa. Ma non è detto che il suo umore possa cambiare ancora.
> In ogni caso sta effettuando delle verifiche che ritiene fondamentali. E che non riguardano il potere economico degli acquirenti ma il loro impegno ad investire con continuità. Il patron, infatti, non vuole che i nuovi proprietari diminuiscano i loro investimenti dopo il probabile massiccio investimento iniziale. *



A me preoccupa molto di più al momento la doverosa pulizia nei vari ruoli dirigenziali, staff tecnico, osservatori, calciatori.... Fino a che non si pota i rami marci, anche investendo 200 milioni l'anno, avremo sempre delle spese sproporzionate al reale valore


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Perché lui invece soldi a palate sta mettendo.


 Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca...


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> A me preoccupa molto di più al momento la doverosa pulizia nei vari ruoli dirigenziali, staff tecnico, osservatori, calciatori.... Fino a che non si pota i rami marci, anche investendo 200 milioni l'anno, avremo sempre delle spese sproporzionate al reale valore



Puoi stare tranquillo: non è nello stile dei cinesi avere riguardi verso chiunque. Negli affari sono molto razionali, e la loro propensione a spendere vedila come propensione a far uscire i loro soldi dalla madrepatria, fase di per sé non facile. Dopo, investono con molta oculatezza, e dunque non buttano il loro denaro su centri di spesa che non siano affidabili. Galliani non è uno di questi.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Maggio 2016)

Per chi fantastica con Ibra e Pjanic.....il primo a Manchester il secokdo alla Juve...fosse vera la cessione Pjanic era già nostro


----------



## patriots88 (14 Maggio 2016)

Galliani inizialmente resterà' come tramite tra il vecchio e il nuovo corso.
C'è' dentro da 30 anni. Dubito che lo defenestrino dall oggi al domani


----------



## patriots88 (14 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Per chi fantastica con Ibra e Pjanic.....il primo a Manchester il secokdo alla Juve...fosse vera la cessione Pjanic era già nostro



Eccerto perché con la diligance in corso i cinesi stanno pensando a chi comprare.
Prima pensano a chiudere l acquisizione,poi verrà' il resto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Per chi fantastica con Ibra e Pjanic.....il primo a Manchester il secokdo alla Juve...fosse vera la cessione Pjanic era già nostro



Abbiamo il mercato bloccato e, considerata la concorrenza, non tutti i giocatori sono disposti ad aspettare i comodi nostri. Bisogna fare un passo per volta.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Maggio 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Eccerto perché con la diligance in corso i cinesi stanno pensando a chi comprare.
> Prima pensano a chiudere l acquisizione,poi verrà' il resto


Io la penso come te. Ma già ieri si diceva qui "eh ma si può fare mercato...possiamo prendere Pjanic..clausola....Ibra.."


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Abbiamo il mercato bloccato e, considerata la concorrenza, non tutti i giocatori sono disposti ad aspettare i comodi nostri. Bisogna fare un passo per volta.



Abbiamo da cambiare così tanto in rosa, che serve ragionare bene su chi investire. Anche con i cinesi e 200 milioni e una Juve così rodata, sarà difficile vincere subito


----------



## Devil (14 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo da cambiare così tanto in rosa, che serve ragionare bene su chi investire. Anche con i cinesi e 200 milioni e una Juve così rodata, sarà difficile vincere subito



Prima di tutto sarebbe il caso di scegliere un allnatore


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Maggio 2016)

Abbiamo da fare in modo che sta trattativa si chiuda entro metà/fine giugno, poi vedrete come in 2/3 anni torneremo vincenti


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto sarebbe il caso di scegliere un allnatore



esatto, andiamo per gradi ragazzi.

il nostro rivale realistico del prossimo anno sarà il Napoli, cioè il secondo posto. poi ben venga se la Juve si concentra sulla Champions. ma la nostra corsa è sul Napoli per ora.

dobbiamo prima concludere la cessione.
poi impostare la nuova dirigenza almeno con un direttore sportivo e Galliani bloccato intanto e poi cacciato.
poi scegliere l'allenatore.
poi comprare i giocatori.

non credo arriveremo a fare colpi prima di fine giugno-inizio luglio ad essere ottimisti.


----------



## DannySa (14 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Abbiamo da fare in modo che sta trattativa si chiuda entro metà/fine giugno, poi vedrete come in 2/3 anni torneremo vincenti



Ma volendo si può già cominciare a buttare giù i primi mattoncini, cominciando a scegliere un allenatore serio e non mezze cartucce tipo Giampaolo e individuare gli obbiettivi possibili con la nuova dirigenza, magari avviando contatti già da ora per non farsi fregare da chi il mercato comincia a farlo già in maggio e a giugno conclude il grosso del proprio mercato.
Purtroppo per noi il calciomercato comincia a maggio, è in questo mese che si individuano i giocatori migliori, l'anno scorso stavamo facendo fuoco e fiamme verso metà giugno, ecco probabilmente si erano mossi già molto prima e quei 2 giocatori erano stati individuati già da un pezzo, per un motivo o per un altro non se ne fece nulla e la programmazione dilettantistica di Galliani portò ad un periodo di "riflessione" che partorì il capolavoro Bertolacci.


----------



## Casnop (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Abbiamo il mercato bloccato e, considerata la concorrenza, non tutti i giocatori sono disposti ad aspettare i comodi nostri. Bisogna fare un passo per volta.


Il mercato è bloccato perché non sono state fatte le scelte su chi debba gestire il budget già previsto dai cinesi. Suma parla di nervosismo di Marotta in queste ultime settimane dovuto al fatto che sono segnalati movimenti di terzi su Paratici, pare del Real Madrid, addirittura (modello Berta docet, in Castiglia). Se fosse minimamente vero, sarebbe molto interessante. Di Paratici, bravissimo, si dice che abbia una virtù: è afasico, per contratto. Ideale per gli operosi e silenti amici del lontano Oriente.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2016)

realisticamente l'obiettivo per la prox stagione è arrivare almeno terzi...altro che secondi o scudetto ...almeno secondo me...

dovete anche considerare che grandi giocatori non verranno a fare una stagione senza nemmeno l'europa league (probabile) e con poche certezze.....quando tutti vedranno che con i cinesi il milan torna ad essere il Milan allora le cose cambieranno...


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Silvio sembra molto più convinto a cedere rispetto alle prime battute di questa trattativa. Ma non è detto che il suo umore possa cambiare ancora.
> In ogni caso sta effettuando delle verifiche che ritiene fondamentali. E che non riguardano il potere economico degli acquirenti ma il loro impegno ad investire con continuità. Il patron, infatti, non vuole che i nuovi proprietari diminuiscano i loro investimenti dopo il probabile massiccio investimento iniziale. *



Beh se è indeciso sui soldi che ci possono mettere possiamo stare tranquilli. Magari fosse questo il dubbio...


----------



## DannySa (14 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh se è indeciso sui soldi che ci possono mettere possiamo stare tranquilli. Magari fosse questo il dubbio...



Fa un po' ridere, Berlusconi non vuole che i cinesi smettano di investire dopo l'entusiasmo iniziale però lui ha fatto la stessa cosa per una decina d'anni, con la prova provata che non saremmo mai tornati a vincere niente nemmeno in Italia.
Il bello è che Berlusconi fino ad un paio d'anni fa, cioè quando ancora c'erano alcuni campioni di livello, ogni tot anni vendeva e sbaraccava, ripianava e ripartiva, si fa per dire, con le genialate di Galliani che non ne ha beccata una nemmeno per sbaglio.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> esatto, andiamo per gradi ragazzi.
> 
> il nostro rivale realistico del prossimo anno sarà il Napoli, cioè il secondo posto. poi ben venga se la Juve si concentra sulla Champions. ma la nostra corsa è sul Napoli per ora.
> 
> ...



In teoria, il primo grado è Concludere questa benedetta cessione. No perché già leggo allenatore, giocatori, budget.
Si sta volando un pò troppo.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> In teoria, il primo grado è Concludere questa benedetta cessione. No perché già leggo allenatore, giocatori, budget.
> Si sta volando un pò troppo.



hai ragione, infatti io ho scritto

"dobbiamo prima concludere la cessione"
poi il resto...


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> hai ragione, infatti io ho scritto
> 
> "dobbiamo prima concludere la cessione"
> poi il resto...



No ma non mi riferivo a te, ma in generale...


----------



## neversayconte (14 Maggio 2016)

Basta volare con la fantasia. Piedi per terra fino a fine giugno!!! Lo dico per voi. 
Icaro è caduto facendosi molto male.


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Silvio sembra molto più convinto a cedere rispetto alle prime battute di questa trattativa. Ma non è detto che il suo umore possa cambiare ancora.
> In ogni caso sta effettuando delle verifiche che ritiene fondamentali. E che non riguardano il potere economico degli acquirenti ma il loro impegno ad investire con continuità. Il patron, infatti, non vuole che i nuovi proprietari diminuiscano i loro investimenti dopo il probabile massiccio investimento iniziale. *



Io non vedo il motivo per vendere a queste cifre. Soprattutto l'urgenza. (Sto parlando per gli interessi di berlusconi)

Io di questi cinesi non mi fido. Stanno tirando il prezzo e poi dovrebbero fare investimenti a fondo perduto?! bha.

Speriamo bene.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il motivo per vendere a queste cifre. Soprattutto l'urgenza. (Sto parlando per gli interessi di berlusconi)
> 
> Io di questi cinesi non mi fido. Stanno tirando il prezzo e poi dovrebbero fare investimenti a fondo perduto?! bha.
> 
> Speriamo bene.



Posa il fiasco, per cortesia.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Posa il fiasco, per cortesia.



Ahahaha boia davvero


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Silvio sembra molto più convinto a cedere rispetto alle prime battute di questa trattativa. Ma non è detto che il suo umore possa cambiare ancora.
> In ogni caso sta effettuando delle verifiche che ritiene fondamentali. E che non riguardano il potere economico degli acquirenti ma il loro impegno ad investire con continuità. Il patron, infatti, non vuole che i nuovi proprietari diminuiscano i loro investimenti dopo il probabile massiccio investimento iniziale. *


Vabbè, ormai è la solita tiritera: Berlusconi pazzerello, sbalzi umorali... intanto firma l'esclusiva e la trattativa prosegue. Buffoni.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il motivo per vendere a queste cifre. Soprattutto l'urgenza. (Sto parlando per gli interessi di berlusconi)
> 
> Io di questi cinesi non mi fido. Stanno tirando il prezzo e poi dovrebbero fare investimenti a fondo perduto?! bha.
> 
> Speriamo bene.



Dato per assodato i motivi che spingono tutti noi milanisti a sperare nella buona riuscita di questa trattativa, per quello che riguardano i motivi che dovrebbero spingere Berlusca a cedere sono questi: 700/740 milioni (inclusi i debiti) per il 100% del Milan stai pur certo che non li vedra' piu'. Sono anni che il Milan non va in CL, il fatturato cala ogni anno, gli investimenti che la società fa per raddrizzare la squadra in estate sono inutili e dannosi e ogni anno Fininvest deve sborsare fuor di milioni per ripianare le voragini del bilancio. Bastano questi motivi per far si che dovrebbe cedere?


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il motivo per vendere a queste cifre. Soprattutto l'urgenza. (Sto parlando per gli interessi di berlusconi)
> 
> Io di questi cinesi non mi fido. Stanno tirando il prezzo e poi dovrebbero fare investimenti a fondo perduto?! bha.
> 
> Speriamo bene.



E allora teniamoci berlusconi!

Con i cinesi magari rischiamo che si rivelino un flop (ma tendo ad escluderlo), col vegliardo maledetto il dubbio non si pone nemmeno.


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il motivo per vendere a queste cifre. Soprattutto l'urgenza. (Sto parlando per gli interessi di berlusconi)
> 
> Io di questi cinesi non mi fido. Stanno tirando il prezzo e poi dovrebbero fare investimenti a fondo perduto?! bha.
> 
> Speriamo bene.



eh si spendono quasi un miliardo per tenere il milan in zona retrocessione


----------



## Carlo (14 Maggio 2016)

La vendita non piace a certi giornalisti Mediaset, o legati a Mediaset, che del Milan non se ne fregano niente, ma lo cavalcano per convenienze personali. Con la vendita il legame Milan-Mediaset scomparirà, e così anche il loro ruolo. Sono questi che frenano.


----------



## Gekyn (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il motivo per vendere a queste cifre. Soprattutto l'urgenza. (Sto parlando per gli interessi di berlusconi)
> 
> Io di questi cinesi non mi fido. Stanno tirando il prezzo e poi dovrebbero fare investimenti a fondo perduto?! bha.
> 
> Speriamo bene.



Stai trollando spero....


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2016)

Carlo ha scritto:


> La vendita non piace a certi giornalisti Mediaset, o legati a Mediaset, che del Milan non se ne fregano niente, ma lo cavalcano per convenienze personali. Con la vendita il legame Milan-Mediaset scomparirà, e così anche il loro ruolo. Sono questi che frenano.



Esatto , come i soliti nomi noti schiavi ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il motivo per vendere a queste cifre. Soprattutto l'urgenza. (Sto parlando per gli interessi di berlusconi)
> 
> Io di questi cinesi non mi fido. Stanno tirando il prezzo e poi dovrebbero fare investimenti a fondo perduto?! bha.
> 
> Speriamo bene.




WTF !!!!!!! È uno scherzo vero ?


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Silvio sembra molto più convinto a cedere rispetto alle prime battute di questa trattativa. Ma non è detto che il suo umore possa cambiare ancora.
> In ogni caso sta effettuando delle verifiche che ritiene fondamentali. E che non riguardano il potere economico degli acquirenti ma il loro impegno ad investire con continuità. Il patron, infatti, non vuole che i nuovi proprietari diminuiscano i loro investimenti dopo il probabile massiccio investimento iniziale. *




Quotate


----------



## Milo (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non vedo il motivo per vendere a queste cifre. Soprattutto l'urgenza. (Sto parlando per gli interessi di berlusconi)
> 
> Io di questi cinesi non mi fido. Stanno tirando il prezzo e poi dovrebbero fare investimenti a fondo perduto?! bha.
> 
> Speriamo bene.



Ti meriti il Milan in serie D


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Maggio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> eh si spendono quasi un miliardo per tenere il milan in zona retrocessione




La mia preoccupazione è: non è che facciamo la fine dell'inter con tohir? Tohir finora non ha cacciato un euro. E nella struttura societaria non è cambiato poi così tanto. 

Chi arriva deve investire ed è chiaro che lo deve fare a fondo perduto, proprio come ha fatto berlusconi. Se fossero uno sceicco qualsiasi non avrei nessun dubbio, mica lo fanno per guadagnarci, ma questi cinesi non sono così.

Poi ripeto, peggio di così non può andare ma essere così ottimisti soprattutto visti i precendenti (bee e tohir) non starei così fiducioso. 

Poi non capisco una cosa, il milan è principalmente di noi tifosi e sinceramente prima di fare un passaggio di proprietà mi aspetto di vedere sul contratto degli impegni di investimenti futuri.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è: non è che facciamo la fine dell'inter con tohir? Tohir finora non ha cacciato un euro. E nella struttura societaria non è cambiato poi così tanto.
> 
> Chi arriva deve investire ed è chiaro che lo deve fare a fondo perduto, proprio come ha fatto berlusconi. Se fossero uno sceicco qualsiasi non avrei nessun dubbio, mica lo fanno per guadagnarci, ma questi cinesi non sono così.
> 
> ...



la nostra garanzia migliore è che l'Inter non è nulla rispetto al Milan, nella storia e nel Mondo.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è: non è che facciamo la fine dell'inter con tohir? Tohir finora non ha cacciato un euro. E nella struttura societaria non è cambiato poi così tanto.
> 
> Chi arriva deve investire ed è chiaro che lo deve fare a fondo perduto, proprio come ha fatto berlusconi. Se fossero uno sceicco qualsiasi non avrei nessun dubbio, mica lo fanno per guadagnarci, ma questi cinesi non sono così.
> 
> ...



Io mi accontenterei anche di uno come tohir...l'importante è cacciare chi sappiamo bene...se poi arrivano i colossi cinesi svengo di gioia ma per ora rimango coi piedi per terra consapevole che la trattativa può anche saltare...molto consapevole..


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io mi accontenterei anche di uno come tohir...l'importante è cacciare chi sappiamo bene...se poi arrivano i colossi cinesi svengo di gioia ma per ora rimango coi piedi per terra consapevole che la trattativa può anche saltare...molto consapevole..



Ecco perché sottolineo l'importanza degli impegni che vogliono prendere i possibili investitori. Altrimenti mi chiedo perché Emirates non ci abbia fatto una proposta, almeno indiretta.


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è: non è che facciamo la fine dell'inter con tohir? Tohir finora non ha cacciato un euro. E nella struttura societaria non è cambiato poi così tanto.
> 
> Chi arriva deve investire ed è chiaro che lo deve fare a fondo perduto, proprio come ha fatto berlusconi. Se fossero uno sceicco qualsiasi non avrei nessun dubbio, mica lo fanno per guadagnarci, ma questi cinesi non sono così.
> 
> ...



1 punto-Tohir non ha pagato 700 e passa milioni per prendersi l inter
2 punto-Alla ''brutta''anche uno come tohir è meglio di berlusconi perche in ogni caso ha collaboratori piu preparati...mentre noi abbiamo galliani.
3 punto-Ribadisco le premesse di riportare il milan competitivo ci sono e per il momento mi accontento...non m interessa di vincere subito scudetto coppe ecc...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ho un brutto presentimento. .....


----------



## ignaxio (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è: non è che facciamo la fine dell'inter con tohir? Tohir finora non ha cacciato un euro. E nella struttura societaria non è cambiato poi così tanto.



Il patrimonio della famiglia thoir è un ottavo del Berlusconi attuale


----------



## martinmilan (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ecco perché sottolineo l'importanza degli impegni che vogliono prendere i possibili investitori. Altrimenti mi chiedo perché Emirates non ci abbia fatto una proposta, almeno indiretta.



Perchè i vertici di emirates evidentemente non hanno passione per il calcio...invece i cinesi che ci vogliono comprare deduco di si.
Per quanto riguarda l'importanza degli impegni è logico pensare che se spendono 700 milioni per rilevarci di sicuro non faranno mercati di parametri 0.


----------



## Butcher (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> La mia preoccupazione è: non è che facciamo la fine dell'inter con tohir? Tohir finora non ha cacciato un euro. E nella struttura societaria non è cambiato poi così tanto.
> 
> Chi arriva deve investire ed è chiaro che lo deve fare a fondo perduto, proprio come ha fatto berlusconi. Se fossero uno sceicco qualsiasi non avrei nessun dubbio, mica lo fanno per guadagnarci, ma questi cinesi non sono così.
> 
> ...



Ti faccio una semplice domanda.
Acquisteresti una televisione da 2500 euro per tenerla spenta come soprammobile?


----------



## super87 (14 Maggio 2016)

Investire non è sempre sinonimo di vittoria.

Tanto è vero che Juventus e Napoli sono prima e seconda e hanno il bilancio in attivo.

Se Jorginho, Allan, Mertens e Callejon fossero stati al Milan, gli avrebbero quadruplicato l'ingaggio dopo 2 mesi.

Io spero che arrivi gente che sa fare azienda. Mi scoccerebbe fare la parte di quelli che spendono 250mln all'anno per poi arrivare terzi. Serve un progetto sostenibile e duraturo che passi attraverso l'aumento del fatturato.

Le voci stadio, merchandising e proventi da competizioni europee hanno margini di crescita enormi.

Spero che i cinesi puntino su questo.


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: Silvio sembra molto più convinto a cedere rispetto alle prime battute di questa trattativa. Ma non è detto che il suo umore possa cambiare ancora.
> In ogni caso sta effettuando delle verifiche che ritiene fondamentali. E che non riguardano il potere economico degli acquirenti ma il loro impegno ad investire con continuità. Il patron, infatti, non vuole che i nuovi proprietari diminuiscano i loro investimenti dopo il probabile massiccio investimento iniziale. *






Butcher ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una semplice domanda.
> Acquisteresti una televisione da 2500 euro per tenerla spenta come soprammobile?



Io non sono esperto di finanza, ammetto la mia ignoranza. Però prendo per esempio l'inter di tohir. Ad oggi l'inter ha un debito netto di più di 400M e un passivo che arriverà a fine anno di 150. 
Oggi è pure alla ricerca di nuovi investitori. 

Questo non vieta loro di riciclare denaro o sfruttare il marchio milan per investire nel calcio cinese (scopo dei loro acquisti nei campionati).


----------



## Aron (14 Maggio 2016)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Io non sono esperto di finanza, ammetto la mia ignoranza. Però prendo per esempio l'inter di tohir. Ad oggi l'inter ha un debito netto di più di 400M e un passivo che arriverà a fine anno di 150.
> Oggi è pure alla ricerca di nuovi investitori.
> 
> Questo non vieta loro di riciclare denaro o sfruttare il marchio milan per investire nel calcio cinese (scopo dei loro acquisti nei campionati).



Thohir potrebbe investire di più, ma non ha la potenza economica dei cinesi.


----------



## fra29 (14 Maggio 2016)

Sono curioso di capire che farà/scriverà la curva stasera..
Almeno una rima baciata me lo aspetto del tipo "Galliani ci ha offesi
ma non servono i cinesi.
Con Silvio presidente 
Il tifoso è sorridente"


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano:"Milan ai cinesi, tutto procede".*


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:"Milan ai cinesi, tutto procede".*



Speriamo proceda tutto alla svelta.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2016)

si vabbe questo l'ha scritto cosi tanto per.......


----------



## fra29 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma che vuol dire? ��
[MENTION=2657]fra29[/MENTION] quota le notizie che commenti.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Maggio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire? ��



nulla...


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:"Milan ai cinesi, tutto procede".*




*Quotate le notizie che commentate.*


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:"Milan ai cinesi, tutto procede".*



Mi va bene pure questa, è un barlume di speranza nello scempio totale di questa società. Una - fioca - luce è meglio del buio pesto.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Maggio 2016)

Dopo stasera i cinesi si saran messi le mani nei capelli.

Indegni, che oscenità


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Salvateci voi perché sennò tempo un paio d'anni sarà Serie B.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano:"Milan ai cinesi, tutto procede".*



Dobbiamo solo pregare che questi ci comprino...


----------



## Devil (14 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dopo stasera i cinesi si saran messi le mani nei capelli.
> 
> Indegni, che oscenità



Secondo me invece son contenti: più il Milan perde, più la piazza si scalda, più diminuiscono le possibilità per un colpo di testa alla Berlusconi riguardo la cessione della società. Se Silvio non vende stavolta succede qualcosa di grosso, segnatevelo.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Salvateci voi perché sennò *l'anno prossimo* sarà Serie B.



fixed.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece son contenti: più il Milan perde, più la piazza si scalda, più diminuiscono le possibilità per un colpo di testa alla Berlusconi riguardo la cessione della società. Se Silvio non vende stavolta succede qualcosa di grosso, segnatevelo.



Lo spero ma anche stasera contestazione ridicola


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece son contenti: più il Milan perde, più la piazza si scalda, più diminuiscono le possibilità per un colpo di testa alla Berlusconi riguardo la cessione della società. Se Silvio non vende stavolta succede qualcosa di grosso, segnatevelo.



Non penso proprio.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Lo spero ma anche stasera contestazione ridicola



Fan più ridere loro che società e squadra.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Fan più ridere loro che società e squadra.



È una cosa vergognosa... Come si può andare allo stadio e non fare una mega coreografia come agli antichi fasti.

Un lenzuolo da 200 metri per 70 con scritto

SILVIO VENDI .

Come???


----------



## super87 (15 Maggio 2016)

Qui non servono soldi ma gente che capisca di calcio.

Temo tantissimo che i cinesi non abbiano capito la gravità della situazione attuale.

Speriamo che non ci riempiano di star bollite. Ma penso sia la cosa più facile per loro, annunciare qualche colpo sensazionale dalla Spagna o dalla Germania.


----------



## Devil (15 Maggio 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Qui non servono soldi ma gente che capisca di calcio.
> 
> Temo tantissimo che i cinesi non abbiano capito la gravità della situazione attuale.
> 
> Speriamo che non ci riempiano di star bollite. Ma penso sia la cosa più facile per loro, annunciare qualche colpo sensazionale dalla Spagna o dalla Germania.



Se è vero che i cinesi stanno visionando i bilanci degli ultimi anni credo proprio che Galliani non avrà scampo


----------

